# Britt Hagedorn - Das Baby ist da!



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Britt Hagedorn Das Baby ist da!*


Das Warten hat ein Ende: Moderatorin Britt Hagedorn hat am Montagabend
ihr zweites Kind, einen gesunden Jungen, zur Welt gebracht. Wie der Kleine heißt ...
​
Herzlich willkommen, kleiner Erdenbürger: TV-Moderatorin Britt Hagedorn ist am Montagabend zum zweiten Mal Mutter geworden, wie ihr Management heute in Köln bestätigte. In Essen brachte sie einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt. Der Zwerg wiegt 3600 Gramm, ist 53 Zentimeter groß und trägt den wundervollen Namen Levi Baptist.

„Levi Baptist komplettiert nun unser Glück“, sagte die 39-Jährige laut der offiziellen Mitteilung. Die Sat.1-Moderatorin („Britt-Talk um Eins“, „Mein Mann kann“) und ihr Ehemann Ralph haben bereits eine vierjährige Tochter namens Soma.

*Wir wünschen den frischgebackenen Eltern alles Gute 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Britt Hagedorn Das Baby ist da!*

Glückwunsch, aber der Name ....


----------



## korat (13 Juni 2012)

OmG - habt ihr dem Kleinen auch schön Söckchen gestrickt ?


----------



## tomtj (3 Juli 2012)

Super,
Britt ist einfach Klasse, toll finde ich die kurzen Haare 
LG
T


----------

